# Pennsylvania Trappers*(fox & coyote trapping)



## trapper14 (Nov 8, 2005)

*what set works the best for fox & coyote?*​
dirt hole2100.00%mound00.00%cubby00.00%


----------



## trapper14 (Nov 8, 2005)

What is the best way to trap coyotes & fox in PA?


----------



## price403 (Jan 3, 2006)

Dirt holes in fields or blind sets on trails in thick brush or heavy timber. Try putting a stick on each side of the trap to make the animal step over it and into the trap. Use larger sticks for coyotes. Up to 2" in diameter. Make sure the trail is narrow where you place the trap or the animal might walk around the trap.


----------

